# Carping for the fun of it.........



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As someone who has joined in on the ranks of the carpers within the past year or so, I would like to take a minute to say a few words. I find it funny, and not HA HA funny, that some carpers , no one in particular, are taking carping to the next level. I look at it like this. Carp as for the most part,has been looked down amongst by most anglers. But, since GAG and other carp groups have been formed, there is a growing number of people getting the word out about these good sports fish. But, I've also noticed that some anglers are starting to get a " CATMAN'S" attitude about carp. You ALL know what I'm trying to say. The egos, the not willing to share secrets spots,baits,tatics etc. ect. Bottom line ? This is all about a fish that has been looked down on for decades, and now a change is taking place. But it can and might all vanish because of some peoples actions. I see carpfishing in the USA as in it's infantcy. The various carp groups need to continue to get the good word out through sharing tatics ,baits and locations,so people can see what they are missing. They are carp !!! And there are litteraly millions of them  ......... I don't know what has happened in the past few days, but after reading a few post on this section, I see there is a problem of sorts.It's about PROMOTING your sport guys. Not competeing against each other. JEEZE US ..........................


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

AGREED...
I know I can't invest any $$$ this year, due to getting divorced, to get into carp like I would want to but a few, Shawn for one, have been very helpful... I hope I am not looked as an outsider cause I do not have euro gear, may never have, but carp fishing has been fun and my kids are getting more interested in fishing because we've caught some huge fish... My son won't leave his pole now LOL
Competition is great and has its place but carping needs to crawl before it can walk or run... LETS HAVE SOME FUN...

Well said catking!!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Euro gear is not needed to carp fish. I did it for years with my baitcasters and had just as much fun  Your not an outsider.....it's people like you that keep the drive going in our group  

We WILL get out and do some fishing when schedules allow. LOL.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey atrkyhntr- I don't have euro gear and a couple that I know also dont. Yes, we are few and far between, but I just modified my cattin reels and I'm set to go  I have a blast at these carp outings, and I see no reason as to why I will or should buy all the euro gear. Yes, it's EXTREMELY nice gear, and one day I probably will invest in ONE rod set up. But you and anybody else should ever feel funny about showing up without the euro carping gear  I had one guy once , I think he was from England, ask me , jokingly, what I planned on doing with them rods I was toteing, I told him catch that 50 pounder that he cant with his carp rods.....  I also was joking with him  Hey, these guys are thrilled that people are out there promoting their sport of carping  .....CATKING


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Viewed as an Outsider??? Not by me....I've probably got as much or more Euro gear than anyone....but, don't always use it.....been using my baitcasters most of this year. We aren't about gear....we're about people who love to fish and sharing the fun of catching carp. Always looking for new folks to share the bank with and enjoy the comraderie....maybe even catch a fish now and then.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> You ALL know what I'm trying to say. The egos, the not willing to share secrets spots,baits,tatics etc. ect. Bottom line ?


Yeah so lets start posting those secret spots  I shared mine, but wait, there aren't even any fish in those (of course catking still says otherwise)... nevermind then


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Timmy boy- Word has it that a black bear has been spotted at one of your spots at Stonelick  .......You must have chummed an awful lot to attract bears to it  .Can't catch a carp there, but you can bear???? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I only use one baitcaster the rest are spin cast which my kids can handle and makes me glad I have them...
I may never go to euro gear unless I use it only in the outtings and comps... Tell you what in my eyes those rods/special gear would scare off more newbie carpers then it would bring aboard simply because many people cannot afford the gear... Seems a better fit would be to use the outtings as a way to bring fishermen into the fold who already have decent enough gear to use... 
How about a few comps/outtings where no euro gear is allowed in the future?


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

No Euro gear competitions/outings would be difficult because how would the rules work for Euro gear. It could be as simple as no bite alarms or rod pods, or a crazy as no bait runners or hair rigs. 

In most cases it does attract attention, and I couldn't begin to count the number of times I have had someone come up to me and break into a conversation because they have seen that type of gear on the internet and this is the first they have seen it in real life. 

I think what it comes down too is a Carp-In should be a fun social event. A chance to see new gear you may of not seen before, see people you may of not seen in awhile and most importantly share and learn. I make it a goal to learn or practice one new thing at all Carp-Ins. 

*East Harbor*, I practiced with a homemade throwing spoon and learned about Meilie bombs and saw one of the coolest homemade pod/bite alarms that I have ever seen. 

*West Branch*, learned that my new Bite alarms hold up well in the rain, musky can be caught on Boilies worked a little more on Bread Fluff with corn hair rigged and just had a good time fishing with some friends from up in the area that I don't always get to fish with much.

*Buckeye lake*, practiced using a marker float and using my homemade spods to see if I could get a swim going in tough conditions. 

It is about learning guys, you will never have it all mastered, just when you think you do somebody will come up with a better idea. Plus the more different waters you fish on the better all around angler you will become. One of my favorite carp last year only weighed 11 pounds, Carpless and Johnstown Jon may know what I am talking about  Sometimes it is about catching a big fish for the water it comes out of that is more thrilling for me instead of just catching the biggest all around fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! agrees with Miso on this (  ) The euro gear makes people stop to look, and ask questions. That in itself is great. Then you start telling them about the carp. I've seen more and more where people who would think " Carp  " are now saying CARP !!!! It changes peoples attitudes. But there is one case wher a guy caught the biggest carp at the first carp outing of the year in 2003, and it stood until the last outing of the year, and was caught on cat gear..........  ........ any bites ?????  .........DA KING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I see your points all I am saying is that the euro gear is not needed and maybe there are those who may not become carpers per say because of it... I can see the appeal of someone wanting to check out and see "what the heck is that stuff your using"
Those who start out bass/walleye/catfish or any other target fish did not start out using the gear that many use after becoming involved at 1st

Wheres misfit I need backup LMAO (just kidding Rick)

oh BTW very nice fish !!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

CLyde,



> I can see the appeal of someone wanting to check out and see "what the heck is that stuff your using"


That is the purpose for using it. 99% of the time it draws interest, and people ask questions. Those questions lead to more questions, and before you know it they are taking notes, pictures, even asking for a membership application for CAG. I used to carp fish all the time before with baitcasters and spinning gear (minus the euro setups). I never had 1 ranger or DNR officer stop and ask me what I was fishign for. How many have you had for instance? Well.......now that I've switched to Euro, I've had 8 already this season inquire......and another that remembered me from last year, and said he referred people to the CAG website if they were interested. All of whom took notes, and asked for a business card.  THOSE are the reasons most of us use euro gear. Heck......even Bob B. uses baitcasters with Cabelas Predator rods soemtimes. Those are about as far from Euro as you can get  People say the rods are "euro" rods, but they aren't really. They are listed as "live bait" rods.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

1 thing to mention. A setup brolly draws the most attention. They always make the trek out to tell me that "I cannot use it" until they see it is open on one side......then they see the rods and pod/alarms, etc. and start asking questions. I need to paint "Inquire Within" on the back of the brolly. LOL.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I don't know about no comps/awards that sounds drastic Shawn...  

I thought we were just having some fun voicing our opinions and learning is all...  

My questions/observations are leading to some good comments that are drawing me into conclusions that have me seeing the light LOL
I did not mean to strike any nerves... SORRY guys if I am its not my intention at all...

I like the idea on the "brolly" and in the future maybe ad space can be sold instead of inquire within LOL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. Sweet Corn for sale?? That would be a good one for crappielooker 

I would likely fish my spinning gear still for carp.......because it's so darn light to carry around. CRAP......if you'd see all of my gear loaded on my cart, you would pass out. LOL. But, I do fish the Euro Gear for ease of fishing for 3 straight days on the bank. Sure beats sitting there looking at the rods. I couldn't do that for 3 straight days. 30 hrs is my limit...after that......you might as well just pick up the rods and throw them in the water, because I'm toast  At least this way I can sleep and be awaken with the run of a fish


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... Ak can make some $$$ then with the ad space

Somewhere I saw something about a homemade alarm...
Any ideas on making one? 
THANKS...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

But just to clarify......because some members are using euro gear at the events, doesn't mean everyone has to. I strongly encourage people to bring whatever setups they are comfortable fishing with with them. That includes closed faces, spinning, baitcasting, fly reels, etc. Doesn't matter......it's all the same. You are casting a line into the water with a hook and bait, hoping to latch onto a good fight.  And even better than that, having the opportunity to share with each other on the bank your recent catch stories, your baits, changes/alterations that you have made to any gear/rigs/baits/etc., and even sharing in a great bankside cookout when they are scheduled. THOSE things are more important than the fishing itself. 

Clyde, where exactly do you live anyways? I was thinking Columbus, but I see NE in your profile.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Miso was fooling around with the idea of a homemade alarm last season. There isnt' much to them at all, just magnets, a small circuit board, speaker, and LED. The magnets are on rollers. 

Miso, any ideas on that yet? How about Carpless? Speaking of Carpless.......did you ever get a motorized cart idea together?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I live in Cleveland... But my travels take me to many areas of the state during hunting and fishing seasons...

That is why I posted on you guys fishing Edgewater before... I know the area...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

OK. Now I remember. LOL.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I with the King on this one. I am a newbie and jumped in with both feet as far as the euro gear is concerned. But my first experience was with my cattin set-ups and i did just fine. Met some great guys and look forward to as many fish-ins as i can attend. Everyone i have met has been more than helpful...Bob its good to see you posting again!!

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Mitch, have you tried the portage in downtown PC yet?


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Not in town...i have only been to the little portage...i also have tried the tousaint....havent had alot of time to devote to either place and havnet had much luck. I have had my 2 kids up for the summer...haveing 5 teens in the house has cut into my fishing lol.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. I can imagine. Once the Nextel race is over with in August, I want to spend a little time up at Lakeside, Huron, PC, or somewhere. I'll get in touchwith you when the time comes


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good Shawn.

Mitch


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

> Bob its good to see you posting again!!


Thanks Mitch...great to be back talking to y'all again.


----------

